# Reception Problem



## mikeyoung (Jan 15, 2006)

I live about 50 miles from all the major stations, just below the top of the oposite side of a mountain.
I initally installed a Terk with a Radio Shack Amp, which pulled in all the major HD channels except WRC which was fluctuating between 70% and 49% all the time.
once in a while WJLA did this as well, but mostly it was fine.
I replaced the Terk with a DB8 and the signal strenght went up on all channels , it is now 70% to 90%, wrc is now perfect all the time as is wttg, but the two wjla and wusa (which was the strongest before) now fluctuate.
I also sometimes get a 'locked' audio distortion on all channels which can only be stoped by switching channels momentairily.
If I watch the signal strenght on the 'bad' channels, it will hold at 80% or so, and then periodically dip to 49% or 0% for a second or 2 ...which causes the signal to break up momentarily. Why would this happen periodically ? I could understand if it were constantly doing this .
Interestingly, I pickup stations now from Balitimore which are almost 80 miles away, sometimes better than the DC stations.
All my dc stations are at almost the exact same compass orientation (100 - 101 degrees)


----------



## HIPAR (May 15, 2005)

I'll go out on a limb on this one. Maybe multi-path reflections from airplanes are causing problems. On an analog channel airplane reflections cause the picture to rapidly fade in and out and somethings break sync. With digital, this effect can cause a complete loss of reception.

--- CHAS


----------

